
The Ford Focus is dead in the US because of Trump’s trade war - Kartveli
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/31/17805604/ford-focus-trump-china-tariff-mustang
======
masonic
The Focus is dead because Ford is abandoning autos in general. The "Focus
Active" was named as such to try to trick USA consumers that there was
something in common with the Focus line, which (unlike the Fiesta and Fusion)
was USA-built.

------
eip
Not because it's the vehicle equivalent of giving up on your dreams?

~~~
jacob9706
Us car enthusiasts are pretty upset we are not getting the next Focus/Fiesta
ST's. First time with a true mechanical differential and twin-scroll turbos.
What a shame.

